# Boykin Spaniel Info



## zaraspook04 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm looking to buy a Boykin Spaniel. There are a few breeders here in GA. One in particular I was checking out is Carey's Boykin, Brittanys and English Cockers in McRae, GA. Has anyone on here had any dealings with this breeder? 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 1, 2011)

I recommend Ben Pafford in Lakeland, Ga.  Excellent line and great dogs.


----------



## FOD (Sep 1, 2011)

I just got one from Statesboro,its the people in Mcrae's son,pretty dogs,met the mother and she was awesome.


----------



## Setter Jax (Sep 1, 2011)

I got my Boykin from Frog Pond Kennels in North Carolina.  He is six now and I have been happy with him.  They have been in business since 1985.

http://www.frogpondkennels.com/


----------



## scoggins (Sep 1, 2011)

I found this article on OVER THE MOUTAIN in B-ham


I found it rather usefull and enlightening


http://www.boykinspaniel.com/Contracts.htm


----------



## StevePickard (Sep 1, 2011)

The plantation manager of Ogeechee Plantation near Millen, Ga., Calvin Watson has both Boykin and English cocker puppies ready to go right now.  His dogs are definitely hunting stock and some fine dogs.  Send me a PM and I can get you his contact information.


----------



## Setter Jax (Sep 1, 2011)

Boykin Spaniel Society (BSS) advisory regarding purchase of Limited Privilege Registration dogs. 

The BSS implemented Limited Privilege (LP) registration effective April 2006 after deciding to no longer register Boykins to co-owners. The following legend appears on all single dog registration paperwork as follows:

Limited Privilege Registration (LP): This status designation may be imposed by a breeder or person on a dog or pup to restrict or control the registration of its future offspring. If a dog or pup bears an LP- registration classification, then the offspring (if any) of such LP- registered dog or pup produced after such classification is imposed may NOT be registered with the Society UNLESS the person or breeder who originally imposed the LP-registration agrees to lift it. Dogs or pups that would not otherwise be eligible for registration with the Society (e.g. too much white) will NOT be eligible for LP-registration. LP-registered dogs will be allowed to compete in ALL Boykin Spaniel Society or Boykin Spaniel Foundation sponsored events such as field trials and health clinics. 

The original intent of the LP designation was to allow breeders to set criteria for future breeding of their pups such as hip/heart/eye health clearances or field performance objectives. Once this criteria was met, the LP restriction would be lifted. The LP designation seems, for the most part, to be working as intended. However, the BSS is aware of disputes between individuals as a result of LP designation. The BSS cautions anyone acquiring a LP dog to make sure there is a clear understanding between the person assigning the LP designation and the person acquiring the LP designated dog of the conditions that need to be met in order to have the LP designation removed. The BSS recommends that the conditions for lifting an LP be in writing and be agreed to and signed by both parties before the dog is registered with a LP restriction. The BSS has no authority to remove the LP designation from a dog without the consent and approval in writing from the person who originally placed the LP on the individual dog. Any disputes between parties concerning an LP dog are civil matters between the individual parties involved and in no way involve the Boykin Spaniel Society.


----------



## Ths dog hunts!! (Sep 1, 2011)

I got my Male from Jay Mayo on White plains, My first dog came outta Pearson GA


----------



## Dfowler (Sep 3, 2011)

I have one of Carey's boykins, he is a male out of skip. He is 9 months old. I carried him in my quail vest as i guided my hunts for month in a half then let him follow on the ground... He was hunting with little help from my main flushing dog at the end of March. He loves to train, and very easy to work with....He will be my primary flushing dog this quail season...i will be back this year to get a female from Carey!!!


----------



## ginn68 (Sep 4, 2011)

I also have a male out of skip (carey) Great gun dog. I have zero complaints.  He also big on health genetics.  Good hip and eye certifications.


----------



## zaraspook04 (Sep 7, 2011)

First and foremost, thanks to all of you who shared and gave great information about Boykin Spaniels.
After many phone calls and several hours of searching and researching, I found a puppy. Man, let me tell ya, the time spent was well worth it. I’ll be picking up my puppy in a week and a half. I’m getting a puppy sired by Saint Thomas Chief. The dam is Annie La Belle. Both are OFA certified. Chief is the 2010 BSS National Open Retrieving Champion and is one of only two Boykins to win the Grand Hunting Retriever Champion Title. Annie is a decedent of Just Ducky’s Just 2X Mule (I think the other Boykin to win the GHRC title). My two little boys, 3 and 4, are going to have one heck of a surprise. I think I am getting one heck of a hunting dog/companion. I can’t wait to take him along with my little boys to the field. Whatever the case, I look forward to adding another boy to the family.


----------



## Setter Jax (Sep 7, 2011)

Congrats.  Great pedigree.  You will be happy.  Start obedience training right away and play retrieving right away.  Don't let the boys play tug of war with your pup.  It will set you back in training.  Buy some little bumpers for the house.  Boykin pups are chewers so make sure you have plenty of chew toys and chew treats. Lol Don't worry my Boykin's only chewed up my wife's shoes and purses.  They left my stuff alone.  Lol


----------



## poole93 (Sep 7, 2011)

*boykin*

The mama dog in my avatar is from a place in rhine ga,bout 20 min from mcrae and is the most intelliegent dog and the puppy beside her is her son and his sire was out of a bloodline from carey's,they are some of the best bird dogs i have seen  puppy is 9 weeks old,sitting,stayina little and retrieving on land and in water. his mama was finished out by 10 months and he will be right around that age when he is,they are both great dogs and couldnt ask for anything better,hope this helps you out a little.


----------

